# Wtf joe



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/ap-source-biden-requiring-federal-132444965.html


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I really hope someone kills this bastard soon….


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

It’s going to get worse before it gets any better, hope anyone and everyone can see that at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

Straight Shot said:


> It’s going to get worse before it gets any better, hope anyone and everyone can see that at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are lucky we have DeSantis between us and him.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I really hope someone kills this bastard soon….


He probably is on the edge of a stroke if he’s even remotely paying attention. Funny how they were all over Trump about his physical and mental health but you don’t see shit about people demanding him take any test.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

FoteeFy said:


> We are lucky we have DeSantis between us and him.


Won't matter for most folks, for this I'm afraid

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

You peasants will get your shot and be happy about it! OR ELSE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

However today the Feds gave the Postal Service an exemption...yes they did


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MaxxT said:


> However today the Feds gave the Postal Service an exemption...yes they did











Biden Exempts Postal Service From Vaccine Mandate; Comes After Union That Endorsed Him Objected


Democrat President Joe Biden’s administration has exempted the U.S. Postal Service, which employs nearly 650,000 people, from its executive order requiring all federal employees to get vaccinated a…




clarion.causeaction.com


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I watched his stupid speech today !!!! It makes no sense !!! " We've got to protect the vaccinated from the unvaccinated by making them get vaccinated. " ......So basically this Guinea pig vaccine isn't working to protect the vaccinated , so it will be mandated to those of you who are unvaccinated so that you too can have this same level of protection. Straight up bull squat !!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I watched his stupid speech today !!!! It makes no sense !!! " We've got to protect the vaccinated from the unvaccinated by making them get vaccinated. " ......So basically this Guinea pig vaccine isn't working to protect the vaccinated , so it will be mandated to those of you who are unvaccinated so that you too can have this same level of protection. Straight up bull squat !!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well, I am 1000% against mandating it, but the vaccine is working.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Well, I am 1000% against mandating it, but the vaccine is working.


Eh, mostly I guess? But this isn't Ebola. It is for some people...and they should take the shot, but for everyone else it bumps survivability from 99% to 99.2%. ?? Australia is going nuts right now, that's our future.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Well, I am 1000% against mandating it, but the vaccine is working.


If it's working, why isn't it working?


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FoteeFy said:


> If it's working, why isn't it working?


Is the 80-93% unvaccinated in the ICU's not working? Too close to call I guess. 

Hey look horse, there's some water over there......


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope, not working. I've been hoodwinked.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Is the 80-93% unvaccinated in the ICU's not working? Too close to call I guess.
> 
> Hey look horse, there's some water over there......


Well, 7-20% is a potentially big number of vaccinated people in ICU (and that's a severe case...which is what the vaccine is supposed to prevent). But I haven't heard it from quite that angle yet.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

sureicanfish said:


> Well, 7-20% is a potentially big number of vaccinated people in ICU (and that's a severe case...which is what the vaccine is supposed to prevent). But I haven't heard it from quite that angle yet.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The flu shot is around 40% efficacy, at best. 80-90% is stellar.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

A lot of people are gonna lose jobs on this, because I’m assuming the companies are gonna have to pay for those weekly COVID tests. And they are prob gonna choose the cheapest route as always.What they do is the million dolla ? It’s always been about the


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> The flu shot is around 40% efficacy, at best. 80-90% is stellar.


I get that. But, I never got flu shots either. Regardless, every person on this planet will be exposed to covid at some point or another. The whole "beat covid" and "we got this" mantras are a joke, it ain't going away and heard immunity can't be manufactured...although I haven't heard them beat that drum in a while.... 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Highly Vaccinated Israel Is Seeing A Dramatic Surge In New COVID Cases. Here's Why


What happened? Here are six lessons learned from Israel's experience — and one looming question for the future of the pandemic.




www.npr.org





Here's a real world breakdown. Not a tweet from a known antivaxxer.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

vote 3rd party and this is what you get..... wasted vote. lol Just stay home, save the gas.... become complacent, this is what you get,,,


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

When's corpsman's bet up? How long do I have to duck HR now?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Realtor said:


> vote 3rd party and this is what you get..... wasted vote. lol Just stay home, save the gas.... become complacent, this is what you get,,,


Meh, my vote. It wasn't wasted, it got counted. I didn't like the other two shits. I am allowed that in a free country, right??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Meh, my vote. It wasn't wasted, it got counted. I didn't like the other two shits. I am allowed that in a free country, right??


For now I guess

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I sure could use a Bob thread about right now….


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Natural immunity is working better than the vaccine but there is no money in it so no one mentions


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Meh, my vote. It wasn't wasted, it got counted. I didn't like the other two shits. I am allowed that in a free country, right??


For a little while longer.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FoteeFy said:


> For a little while longer.


We'll see.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I got my shot. I'm Ok, I'm Ok, I'm Ok, I'm Ok.........


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I sure could use a Bob thread about right now….


Long as your ham sammy thread stays buried, I’ll second this motion ! I haven’t been able to eat a ham sammy in weeks 🤬


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Deadhead1 said:


> View attachment 1081626


Oh bless your heart… guess your saying the unvaccinated are like those wearing swasticas backin the day. You sure that’s where you want to go with this?


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Arky Guy said:


> Oh bless your heart… guess your saying the unvaccinated are like those wearing swasticas backin the day. You sure that’s where you want to go with this?


Think you got it backwards, the unvaccinated are like the ones with the yellow stars not the little ninja stars 

Could be wrong though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Straight Shot said:


> Think you got it backwards, the unvaccinated are like the ones with the yellow stars not the little ninja stars
> 
> Could be wrong though
> 
> ...


Read it that way also.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can someone pm me John b address, so if this turns into a walking dead episode, I know where ft Knox is🤣


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Now we know how the Walking Dead got started....


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Straight Shot said:


> Think you got it backwards, the unvaccinated are like the ones with the yellow stars not the little ninja stars
> 
> Could be wrong though
> 
> ...


When a comparison (difference) is made between Vaccine passports and the stars mentioned in that meme it is for those who have the vaccine passports (those who are vaccinated) and stars for the religious group. The point is the labeling of the groups. While the intention of some jackhole who created the meme was to try to draw parallels to vaccine cards to Na zi branding of people is not a valid comparison as the people with stars didn’t brand themselves, thus making the meme ineffective. The only valid comparison in the meme is what is stated…vaccine cards are like the yellow stars, thus those without stars are the Na zis and those without passports are unvaccinated. Either way you look at it it is a disgraceful comparison which should not be used. Just my opinion🥴


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

MaxxT said:


> However today the Feds gave the Postal Service an exemption...yes they did


He didn't want to piss-off the union.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

MrFish said:


> Meh, my vote. It wasn't wasted, it got counted. I didn't like the other two shits. I am allowed that in a free country, right??


Yes you 100% have the right the let 97% of the country tell you what your rights will be.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Arky....You're thinking too hard. If you can't see that vaccines are being forced on people, like those stars, then you've already picked your side.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Arky Guy said:


> Oh bless your heart… guess your saying the unvaccinated are like those wearing swasticas backin the day. You sure that’s where you want to go with this?


Reading comrehension's not your thing is it.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Just heard on the news that uncle Joe and 4 members of the Taliban are going door to door in Pensacola and forcing people to take the shot. If you dont take it they're taking your guns and bull whipping your ole lady.


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Arky Guy said:


> Oh bless your heart… guess your saying the unvaccinated are like those wearing swasticas backin the day. You sure that’s where you want to go with this?


I guess Common Core is taught in Arkansas, sad...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ole Joe sure shut up everyone’s bitching about his Afghanistan cluster. People getting played like a cheap fiddle with a loose string.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1081627
> 
> 
> Nope, not working. I've been hoodwinked.


If you believe that, then you're right - you HAVE been. Do you honestly believe that the Government wants you to be vaccinated because they genuinely care about you and your health?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> Ole Joe sure shut up everyone’s bitching about his Afghanistan cluster. People getting played like a cheap fiddle with a loose string.


He a magician!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> When's corpsman's bet up? How long do I have to duck HR now?


Hope you have been well...

It was 5 months ago that the vaccine was fully available, so you have 7 months to go. I have been holding back on my covid comments lately, but I still read what you guys have to say. Here is a link to the thread.

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/threads/the-10-00-vaccination-bet.938614/#post-8092086

This is completely on the honor system, but anyone who took the original bet and has taken the shot since, can donate their $10.00 the the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children here: Help Keep Children Safer - MAIN WEBSITE PAGE

I will pay everyone that has not taken the shot in 7 months, but I sincerely hope everyone will be vaccinated by then. 

Folks are dropping dead at an alarming rate now, fellas. We have lost like 3 beloved local coaches in the past 60 days, all unvaccinated.

Something that has been eye-opening for me is the Herman Cain Awards on Reddit. As you know, former presidential candidate Herman Cain contracted covid at a Trump rally and died. The Herman Cain award is given to people who rage against masks and vaccines on social media, then die from covid. If you poke around here a bit, you will see ALL of the rants about freedom, masks, the "gooberment", etc. that have been posted on this forum, then you see request for prayers, and links to Gofundme accounts. I truly do care about you guys, and whatever your choice is, I hope you stay healthy and we all come out of this on the other end. Good luck!






r/HermanCainAward


r/HermanCainAward:




www.reddit.com




[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

PensacolaEd said:


> If you believe that, then you're right - you HAVE been. Do you honestly believe that the Government wants you to be vaccinated because they genuinely care about you and your health?


I don't give a shit what the government wants. Do you think the hospital is lying? If so, then I can't explain anything to you. The tin foil is blocking transmissions.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Biden is competing for asshole/idiot of the year and winning by a landslide


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Just saying this makes alot of sense this vaccine is pushing the covid variants.......


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Corpsman said:


> The Herman Cain award is given to people who rage against masks and vaccines on social media, then die from covid. If you poke around here a bit, you will see ALL of the rants about freedom, masks, the "gooberment", etc. that have been posted on this forum, then you see request for prayers, and links to Gofundme accounts.


[/QUOTE]

I will never understand how people have determined these things are mutually exclusive. Then to poke fun at it like its cute when someone dies. I just dont understand. This from the people that are supposedly concerned for my health. GMFB!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Herman Cain died of Stage 4 Colon Cancer but yes, he was positive with covid. Don't let those pesky facts get in your way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

and free medical advice!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Herman Cain died from covid? Cmon Man!!!
🤣😂😅


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

“Our patience is wearing thin.”

I read that and it just about ruined my morning. Who the F does this guy think he is? I don’t normally use profanity but this is too much. Absolute insanity.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Good grief is the direction we're going, scary! I decided to check the Australian news, wow! 

$270 vaccination passport flaw


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> “Our patience is wearing thin.”
> 
> I read that and it just about ruined my morning. Who the F does this guy think he is? I don’t normally use profanity but this is too much. Absolute insanity.


I watched that, and I took that as a threat. Then he told me to "show some respect".....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

LY-zer said:


> Herman Cain died of Stage 4 Colon Cancer but yes, he was positive with covid. Don't let those pesky facts get in your way.


He beat cancer and died of Covid, a fact easily looked up thru various sources online.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

69Viking said:


> He beat cancer and died of Covid, a fact easily looked up thru various sources online.


And we all know that cancer treatments have NO affect on the immune system ....


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

69Viking said:


> He beat cancer and died of Covid, a fact easily looked up thru various sources online.


Same could be said for Fred, those brain cancer treatments played no effect on his ability to ward off sicknesses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I will never understand how people have determined these things are mutually exclusive. Then to poke fun at it like its cute when someone dies. I just don't understand. This from the people that are supposedly concerned for my health. GMFB!
[/QUOTE]

First, I don't post to that page, and I take zero delight in the suffering of others. In fact, it's what I am trying to prevent by showing it to you. 


The people on that page are no longer concerned with your health, my friend. The majority of them have lost any shred of empathy for an unvaccinated. It's a brutal page.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Corpsman said:


> First, I don't post to that page, and I take zero delight in the suffering of others. In fact, it's what I am trying to prevent by showing it to you.
> The people on that page are no longer concerned with your health, my friend. The majority of them have lost any shred of empathy for an unvaccinated. It's a brutal page.


My intention wasn't to imply you were making those statements. I understood your point. 

Just making a disgusted observation about that sentiment from these type of folks exist. Jimmy Kimmel made the comments to thunderous applause that unvaccinated do not deserve medical treatment. I think his comments were something like, "Rest in peace, wheezy".


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Corpsman said:


> Hope you have been well...
> 
> It was 5 months ago that the vaccine was fully available, so you have 7 months to go. I have been holding back on my covid comments lately, but I still read what you guys have to say. Here is a link to the thread.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You are disgusting dancing on peoples graves, and definitely shows your true character to bring this up. Pure trash. Just like the media, gleefully reporting on deaths of people from COVID that they know nothing about. That is some of the most disrespectful shit Ive ever seen, and won’t be clicking on your site. I don’t expect anything less from a group of people that defend those that destroyed innocent peoples livelihoods though. No wonder you are so scared of COVID all the time, making/reading sites like that mocking peoples deaths and dwelling on it every single day. Where’s all the reports on all the people beating the virus, or getting discharged from the hospital, etc…..it’s not a death sentence!!!


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Walton County said:


> My intention wasn't to imply you were making those statements. I understood your point.
> 
> Just making a disgusted observation about that sentiment from these type of folks exist. Jimmy Kimmel made the comments to thunderous applause that unvaccinated do not deserve medical treatment. I think his comments were something like, "Rest in peace, wheezy".


You don’t have to imply, we all know he agrees with everything on that site or he wouldn’t have posted it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn.... whatd I miss??


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oohhh, we're off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of oz. lol
jack


----------



## JeffBfishing (Jul 17, 2020)

Sorry but I’ve thought it was disgusting the first time the media did it, and still do. Mocking dead and dying people and being happy about it is about as low as you can go.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JeffBfishing said:


> Sorry but I’ve thought it was disgusting the first time the media did it, and still do. Mocking dead and dying people and being happy about it is about as low as you can go.


I don't think Corpsman was doing any of that.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> I don't think Corpsman was doing any of that.


Yeah that doesn’t sound like him.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Intronet gets people twisted sometimes.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

JeffBfishing said:


> Sorry but I’ve thought it was disgusting the first time the media did it, and still do. Mocking dead and dying people and being happy about it is about as low as you can go.


Man, I have been posting to this page since it was a page. Many of us have been friends for 15+ years. I want the best for my friends here, end of story.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Damn.... whatd I miss??


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

RugPeer said:


> Man, for all the credit Trump gets for 'creating' the vaccine, it's funny how few of his fans will actually get vaccinated. It's also funny how every single prominent republican government official and everyone on Fox news is vaccinated, yet, still, all their fanboys won't get the vaccine. It's really really funny how all these clowns decide they want to go it alone and deny doctors' overwhelming advice, deny science, then, when they are on death's door, they beg for a hospital bed and a ventilator. What happened to the anti-ventilator crowd?? Just ask the conservative anti-vax radio personalities ... oh wait, they are dead... Softies.


Welcome to the PFF lol


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Please someone answer this one question for me. How is a unvaccinated person a threat if they don't have the virus?

~JOE~


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, that explains a lot. most first posters don't get on here and immediately start taking sides. 
what was your old screen name?
jack


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

RugPeer said:


> Oh, I've been here longer than most people, just get kicked-off a lot for having unpopular opinions that get censored. But, hey, freedom, right? I probably won't last long with this username. Nothing new.


I haven't seen anybody on this forum booted for their opinion so you must be a real piece of shit.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Just saying this makes alot of sense this vaccine is pushing the covid variants.......


So it sounds like this virus is working just the way Dr. Fauci designed it to work. That bastard needs to be thrown in jail.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

RugPeer said:


> Oh, I've been here longer than most people, just get kicked-off a lot for having unpopular opinions that get censored. But, hey, freedom, right? I probably won't last long with this username. Nothing new.


Okay, welcome back to the PFF....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

RugPeer said:


> Man, for all the credit Trump gets for 'creating' the vaccine, it's funny how few of his fans will actually get vaccinated. It's also funny how every single prominent republican government official and everyone on Fox news is vaccinated, yet, still, all their fanboys won't get the vaccine. It's really really funny how all these clowns decide they want to go it alone and deny doctors' overwhelming advice, deny science, then, when they are on death's door, they beg for a hospital bed and a ventilator. What happened to the anti-ventilator crowd?? Just ask the conservative anti-vax radio personalities ... oh wait, they are dead... Softies.


Bet it hurts don’t it?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Bet it hurts don’t it?


Bet its dirty Mike


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

now that the weather is changing, i start thinking about my underwear. lol
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> Bet its dirty Mike


Him or some other gay dude..


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> well, that explains a lot. most first posters don't get on here and immediately start taking sides.
> what was your old screen name?
> jack


Omega? ShtBird?


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

RugPeer said:


> View attachment 1081655


No but she has had her vaccine.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nothing like painting shit but it still don't cover up the smell
jack


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Is barefoot back?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i want to die in my sleep like my grandfather did.
not like the people that were in his car screaming and crying. when he went to sleep driving.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> I sure could use a Bob thread about right now….


you would have if you hadn't run him off. lol.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> you would have if you hadn't run him off. lol.
> jack


He hasn’t gone anywhere. As soon as the weather is clear enough for that floating tub of turds to clear the pass, you’ll see the pictures and be reminded that real sportsman pay a wheelhouse full of rope suckers to take them fishing.

And that’s where I come in….


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

gameaholic said:


> Is barefoot back?


Doubt it. I hear barefoot is doing 4 years for prostitution.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-sniffing-dogs-unleashed-miami-204650578.html



I'm just gonna leave this right here.....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/coronavirus-sniffing-dogs-unleashed-miami-204650578.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna leave this right here.....


You just like to stir shit. lol
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty much how I see this mandated vaccine and the powers that are pushing it !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i want to die in my sleep like my grandfather did.
> not like the people that were in his car screaming and crying. when he went to sleep driving.
> jack


Negative!
Bob is going to take you out.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Pretty much how I see this mandated vaccine and the powers that are pushing it !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they were being singled out by their religion or race and exterminated, then I might be able to see the similarities. It's a hard pass from me to try and relate anything to the Holocaust other than other instances of genocide.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> You just like to stir shit. lol
> jack


And he uses a boat paddle for a spoon! Lol


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes I’m drinking again, it’s Friday night🤣


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> If they were being singled out by their religion or race and exterminated, then I might be able to see the similarities. It's a hard pass from me to try and relate anything to the Holocaust other than other instances of genocide.


In the beginning when Hitler started taking away the the rights of the people, he said that it was for their own good.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> I really hope someone kills this bastard soon….


And there you have it. Well we had a good run...


----------

